# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μια ματιά στην ζωή δεκαωχτούρας .

## warlock

Από τα τέλη Μαρτίου είχαμε δει ένα ζευγαράκι δεκαωχτούρες να έρχονται συχνά στο μπαλκόνι μας και να ελέγχουν την περιοχή. Λίγες μέρες μετά έφτιαχναν την φωλιά τους στο δέντρο δίπλα από το μπαλκόνι μας ,σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου περίπου από εμάς .Με μεγάλη προσοχή προσπαθούσαμε να μην τις ενοχλούμε και πετούσαμε σποράκια και ψωμί στην αυλή μας. Αυτές τρόμαζαν αν και καταλάβαιναν ότι πετάμε φαγήτο ,αλλά μόλις μπαίναμε μέσα στο σπίτι έτρεχαν πάλι πίσω για να φάνε .

Μετά από κάποιες μέρες , η θυληκιά δεν έφευγε από την φωλιά της ποτέ ,όσο κοντά και αν ήμασταν .Ενώ ένα πρωί φεύγει για να φαει ,πάω γρήγορα εκεί και βλέπω 2 αυγουλάκια !
Οι φωτογραφίες παρακάτω δείχνουν πολλά :












Η μαμά πάει να ταίσει τα μικρά :



Η μαμά κλωσάει :

----------


## warlock

Η πλάτη από το ένα μικρό :


Οι γονείς πλέον έρχονται κάτω στην αυλή όταν με βλέπουν να πετάω σποράκια :







Η πρώτη φορά που είδαμε τα μικρά να μας κοιτάνε. Έμοιαζαν με μικρά παπάκια :

----------


## warlock

Η μία φατσούλα: 



και η άλλη :


Εδώ λίγο πιό μεγάλα (μόνο ελάχιστες μέρες πιό μετά ):

----------


## warlock

Τα μικρά δεν μας φοβόντουσαν καθόλου .


Ο γονιός από ψηλά ελέγχει την περιοχή :



Μιά - δυο μέρες μετά :


Το θαρραλέο αδερφάκι πρώτη φορά στο κλαρί :






Μία μέρα μετά ,τσουπ και το άλλο :

----------


## warlock

Δυστυχώς την επόμενη μέρα συνέβηκε κάτι άσχημο .Και τα δύο μικρά ενώ δεν ήταν ακόμα έτοιμα να πετάξουν, δεν βρίσκονταν στην φωλιά .Δεν έβλεπα κανένα εκεί γύρω παρά μόνο δύο αναστατωμένους γονείς να φωνάζουν τα μικρά .Το μεσημέρι βρήκα το ένα κάτω στον κήπο νεκρό . Κάποια γάτα ίσως ανέβηκε και το έφαγε .Εκεί που ήμουν σίγουρη ότι το άλλο δεν θα έχει γλιτώσει ,το απόγευμα οι δύο γονείς το έφεραν στο δέντρο .Το μικρό φανερά τρομαγμένο καθόταν και μας κοιτούσε .Αμέσως πήγαμε και πήραμε λαμαρίνα κομμένη σε κύκλο και την βάλαμε στον κορμό για να μην συμβεί το ίδιο .Το μικρό όμως δεν το άφησαν εκεί .Το πήγαν σε ένα δέντρο παραδίπλα .Από τότε δέν το έχω ξαναδεί ,αλλά οι γονείς του ερχόταν και μέζευαν φαί για να το ταίσουν .






Και σήμερα μας έκαναν πάλι χαρούμενους :

----------


## warlock

Επίσης οι γονείς δεν μας φοβούνται πιά .Ειδικά ο μπαμπας είναι πολύ θαρραλέος .Έρχεται δίπλα στο κάγκελο πολύ κοντά μου όταν με βλέπει να φυσάω τα σποράκια του Charlie .Όταν είμαι κάτω στην αυλή δεν φεύγει όταν περνάω αλλά φτερουγίσει λίγο πιό ψηλά από το κεφάλι μου μέχρι να φύγω και μετά ξανακάθεται κάτω και τσιμπολογάει. Ακόμα και η Ρούμπυ (η σκυλίτσα μας) που παλιότερα για πλάκα πέρναγε με φόρα μέσα από τσούρμο σπουργίτια και δεκαωχτούρες τρομάζοντας τα ,πλεόν περνάει δίπλα τους με αργό βηματισμό για να μην τις ενοχλήσει και αυτές δεν φέυγουν .

----------


## vagelis76

Πάρα πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και πολύ ωραία ιστορία,τυχεροί που τη ζήσατε και απ ότι βλέπω θα τη ξαναζήσετε !!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanosr

Εχω και εγω ενα μικρο δεκαοχτουρακι σε ενα δεντρο στην αυλη μου.Λεω να τους πεταξω κανα σπορακι αλλα φοβαμαι μη τα τρομαξω.

----------


## thanosr

Βγηκα παλι και το ειδα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω βγαινω και το βλεπω συνεχεια και ποτε δεν εχω δει τους γονεις,αλλα δε φαινεται και να μεγαλωνει.Μηπως μπορω να κανω τιποτα να το βοηθησω,να το ταισω ισως και αν ναι πως γιατι ειμαι αρχαριος με τα πουλια.

----------


## vagelis76

Αν θέλεις βάλε εκεί κοντά(πρεβάζι ή βεράντα) τροφή και θα τη βρούν οι γονείς.Αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτε άλλο,οι γονείς θα είναι στη γύρα για να ψάχνουν για τροφή.

----------


## thanosr

Α ευχαριστω.Τι τροφη ομως;απο σπορακια εχω μονο του κοκατιλ μου.

----------


## vagelis76

> Α ευχαριστω.Τι τροφη ομως;απο σπορακια εχω μονο του κοκατιλ μου.


και από αυτά κάτι θα βρούνε να φάνε...αλλά και λίγο σταράκι  ή  ψίχουλα από ψωμί θα ήταν καλό να βρούν για να τα βοηθήσεις λίγο στο μεγάλωμα του μικρού.

----------


## NoAngeL

Τι όμορφες φωτογραφίες, και τι ωραία που είναι να ζεις τέτοιες στιγμές από κοντά στην φύση και όχι σε ένα κλουβί.

----------


## jk21

πανεμορφες φωτο ! ευχαριστουμε!!!  το ατυχες συμβαν εγινε γιατι οι γονεις σπρωχνουν τα μικρα να βγουνε για να δουνε αν ειναι δυνατα στο πεταγμα.πολλες φορες προωρα.

θανο μην το ενοχλησεις αλλα κανε οτι σου ειπε ο βαγγελης.σιγουρα το ταιζουν οι γονεις.ισως τους τρομαξεις αν παρεμβεις και σε δουνε

----------


## warlock

> πανεμορφες φωτο ! ευχαριστουμε!!!  το ατυχες συμβαν εγινε γιατι οι γονεις σπρωχνουν τα μικρα να βγουνε για να δουνε αν ειναι δυνατα στο πεταγμα.πολλες φορες προωρα.


Δεν νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο να έγινε .Γνωρίζω ότι συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά επειδή είχα δει μία γάτα που τις είχε πάρει χαμπάρι ,είχαμε κανονίσει να βάλουμε το πιάτο .Δυστυχώς δεν προλάβαμε έγκαιρα. Επίσης έγινε πολύ πρωί που τα πουλιά κοιμούνται (σκοτάδι έξω ακόμα ).Το δέντρο το χρησιμοπουσαι και ο δικός μας γάτος παλιά για να ανεβοκατεβαίνει και επίσης όλη εκείνη την ημέρα γινόταν χαμός .Οι γονείς φωνάζανε συνεχώς ,ερχόταν στο κάγκελο από το μπαλκόνι μας και κοίταζαν μέσα μήπως το πήραμε .Πετούσαν συνεχώς ερευνητικά γύρω από τον κήπο μας και βουτούσαν κάτω κοντά στα φυτά ..Ηταν πολύθλιβερο .

----------


## warlock

Μπορείς *thanosr* να βάλεις σε ένα πιατάκι γλάστρας σιτάρι ,ψωμί και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση φαγητό από τα πουλάκια σου(εγώ είχα βάλει και λίγες φορές τροφή για αγριόπουλα που μου είχε μείνει από τον καιρό που έριχνα σε άγριες καρδερίνες κλπ έξω στην αυλή ). Θα το δούνε σίγουρα .Αν το κάνεις καθημερινά ,θα συνηθίσουν την ρουτίνα και μπορεί να έρθουν πιό κοντά όταν θα πηγαίνεις να τους βάζεις φαγάκι .Καλό είναι να μην πλησιάζεις στην φωλιά ,οι δικοί μας ήταν από την αρχή πολύ ανεκτικοί .Πριν ακόμα χτύσουν την φωλιά και έτσι δεν τρόμαζαν πολύ με εμάς .

Αυτό επίσης που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο ,έβλεπα σπάνια τους γονείς στην φωλιά .Μπορεί να περνούσε και μέρα ολόκληρη και να μην τους δω.Σίγουρα θα έρχονταν αλλά μπορεί να ήταν πολύ διακριτικοί ή να ερχόταν για πολύ λίγες στιγμες που δεν ήμουν εκεί .Νομίζαμε ότι τα είχαν παρατήσει αλλά αφού μεγάλωναν καταλάβαμε ότι κάτι χάνουμε .

----------


## warlock

Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για το παρακάτω?
Ένας κύριος μου είπε ότι πάντα γεννούν ένα αγόρι και ένα κορίτσι .Παράξενο μου ακούγεται ...

----------


## vagelis76

Το ίδιο ξέρω και για τα περιστέρια που ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία...και μάλιστα προχτές το συζητούσα σε παρέα και λέγαμε ότι όντως στο χωριό(που είχαν οι παππουδογιαγιάδες μας περιστερώνες) συνήθως γεννούσαν 2 περιστεράκια ζευγαράκι...αν δε ταιριάζανε ή αν ένα από τα δύο χανόταν τότε ζευγάρωνε με άλλο.
Δε ξέρω όμως αν πραγματικά ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και τη γίνεται με την αιμομιξία???

----------


## warlock

Και μετά από εκείνη την θλιβερή περιπέτεια που ζήσαμε, δύο βδομάδες μετά το δέυτερο μικρό που είχε σωθεί ερχόταν να φάει στην αυλή μας .Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το ξεχωρίσεις από τους γονείς τους γιατί ήταν θρευτάρι ,αλλά βεβαιωθήκαμε όταν είδαμε και τους τρεις μαζί .Ερχόταν για λίγο καιρό και μετά δεν ξαναήρθε .

Την εξέλιξη του ερωτευμένου ζεύγους θα την δείτε παρακάτω ,αλλά κάτι άλλο πολύ γλυκό που έγινε είναι που ο ένας από τους δύο ,ο "Τρίποδας" όπως τον λέω (γιατί του λείπει ένα δάχτυλο από το ένα πόδι και έτσι έχει τρία) δεν μας φοβάται καθόλου .Έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να με βλέπει το πρωί και να πετάει δίπλα μου για να του δώσω ψωμί στο κάγκελο .Με πλησιάζει σε απόσταση μέχρι και 10 cm .Ακόμα αν τύχει καμιά φορά και έχω ξεχάσει να ρίξω λίγο ψωμί στην αυλή ,έρχεται στο κάγκελο και φωνάζει .Είναι πολύ χαζούλης .Παλιότερα αν το χέρι μου που άφηνε το  ψωμί ,ξεπερνούσε μία νοητή γραμμή που είχε θέσει αυτός σαν όριο,σήκωνε τα φτερά του και φούντωνε ,σαν να μου λέει ώς εδώ κυρά μου !Αν πλησίαζα κι άλλο ,έφευγε.

Ιδού λοιπον :













Κάποιοι ξεπόρτισαν!(Υπήρχε και δεύτερο αβγό ,αλλά δεν πρόλαβα )

----------


## warlock

Πρώτη φορά μοναχούλια 











Ώρα για μαμ!

----------


## warlock

Ο γονιός από ψηλά 




Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν και άλλο 





 ...κι άλλο ....

----------


## warlock

...κι άλλο.... 










ώσπου το ένα ανέβηκε στο κλαδί....

----------


## warlock

Το ένα ,το πρωτότοκο και μεγαλύτερο έφυγε χωρίς να ξαναέρθει .Ήταν καλά γιατί οι γονείς του εφευγαν για να το ταίσουν κάπου πιό πέρα .Δύο μέρες μετά έφυγε και το δεύτερο .Καθόταν μία ολόκληρη μέρα στα γειτονικά κάγκελα και στο δικό μας ώσπου έφυγε ...Εκεί που λέγαμε ότι δεν θα το ξαναδούμε ..τσουπ, έρχεται και μας επισκέπτεται καμιά φορά .Είναι ακόμα μικρούλη και φαίνεται .Ελπίζουμε να μας έρχεται συχνότερα ...

Και κάποιες από τον "Τρίποδα" :

























*Φτύστε τα !!!!!!!*

----------


## vagelis76

φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!
οι φώτο είναι φανταστικές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ Νάντια!!!!

----------


## tonis!

πραγματικα φτου φτου φτου...πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες αντε και του χρονου να ξαναερθουν!!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ωραιες φωτο μπραβο!!!!

----------


## ninos

Πάρα πολύ ωραιές φωτογραφίες !!

----------

